

The Death of 'Bae' - jonah
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2014/12/the-lamentable-death-of-bae/384086/?single_page=true

======
bglazer
Very interesting article.

I bet there's a small, yet fun, opportunity to create a service that will
predict new slang words based on analysis of twitter and urban dictionary. I
wonder if anyone would pay for that?

~~~
sprucely
That's so jar. No really, I had a friend who tried to make "jar" the new
"cool". It didn't catch on. But you're probably right. I could see a market
for the notoriety, or at least self-satisfaction, of being the one who coined
a popular term or phrase.

~~~
theorique
also see: [http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/stop-trying-to-make-fetch-
happ...](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/stop-trying-to-make-fetch-happen)

------
bane
This must be an impossibly narrowly used slang word. I've never heard nor read
it before today and my (much) younger co-workers haven't either.

This may as well be an article on "plokithorpf"

~~~
dllthomas
I kinda wanted plokithorpf to be something.

~~~
bane
Please tell me you googled for it...or asked the nearest hip young person.

~~~
dllthomas
Googled. Knowing you, little as I do, I didn't think a hip young person would
be much help :-P

------
typea
Wonder what the next hyped word is going to be after bae died out. Funny how a
new saying pops out of no where every other month.

~~~
mathattack
That's what kids do. And it's also why fogies should never try to "talk hip"
with the kids. We're always out of date. (We should also never talk about the
music or movies of our childhood. Risky Business and REM are Bogart and
Sinatra to them.)

~~~
theorique
('cool' dad walks downstairs to rec room): "Hey there teens, are you twerkin'
wit yo bae? How bout dat Iggy Azalea doe?"

------
schnevets
The intro to this article reminds me of the GrubHub/Seamless ads that have
been on New York Subways for the last 6 months. The meme-filled slogans were
bad when they went up (Especially the doge saying "Very takeout! Such
convenience!"), but they got more obnoxious and out of touch with each passing
month.

------
DiabloD3
I'm sorry, but I've never heard anyone use the word bae unless it was some
forced "black American culture" thing in a TV show (ie, played for laughs).

To claim its dead implies it was once alive.

~~~
goldmouth
I'm in my mid 20's and I can't go a day without seeing a fb/snapchat/instagram
post with the word 'bae'.

~~~
DiabloD3
I'm in my early 30s, and I use none of those. Maybe its a generational thing?

------
nsxwolf
I only became aware of this word just now. I'm glad I wasn't aware of it
before. I am also hopeful that the headline is accurate and that it is, in
fact, dead.

------
rsofaer
I've never heard this, but it sounds like it comes from Mandarin, since baobae
means the same/similar thing there.

------
gaius
I thought this was about British Aerospace, I have never heard this word. Or
"normcore".

~~~
theorique
"ain't u ev'r caught bae slippin?"

------
droidist2
I'm just thankful they're not talking about Doona Bae, she's pretty cool.

------
siegecraft
dat bae doe

